# Wood Gears



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone out there know how to make wood gears that are fairly precise?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

You may want to check this site out,plus look for the chart how to make them up. ( bottom,right)

Woodgears.ca - an engineer's woodworking site

==========



Ed Fleming said:


> Does anyone out there know how to make wood gears that are fairly precise?


----------

